
A Truly 'truly' Decentralised Platform to Manage Compute Power of AI/ML Training - ravensraven
https://medium.com/ravenprotocol/hello-world-raven-protocol-f749bf5fc8cf
======
ravensraven
A couple of bright minds from around the world recognises that true
decentralisation of AI/ML training cannot be done unless the compute power
required to do that has significantly become inexpensive. How do you do that>?
A blockchain empowered compute power sharing platform called Raven Platform

